# Cómo hacer un amplificador para bajo electrico



## mick

Bueno , soy nuevo en el foro , toco bajo y bueno decidí hacer mi propio monitor pero la duda que tengo es si un amplificador , de audio de lo que normalmente se ven o los que vi en el foro pueden servir para el bajo electrico o es un amplificador específico , será mejor uno a transistores o uno a integrado ?


----------



## pirelanh

Epa Mick , yo ando en lo mismo, pero esos amplificadores comunes no sirven para lo que nosotros queremos ya que no están disenados para operar en frecuencias tan bajas.


----------



## gaston sj

Hola, es bastante complejo hacer un equipo para bajo, digamos de calidad buena pero pueden empezar con un amplificador a transistores ya que el bajo requiere de bastante potencia para que se sienta en unos 100 W y cualquier amplificador les puede servir mientras esté en el rango de frecuencias que ustedes necesiten lo que si hay que poner un buen par de bafles de 15" para tener buen sonido.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Holas...Soy eduardo.
Un buen amplificador para bajo electrico se puede realizar con el LM12CLK, o a transistores. Lo importante es que el amplificador opere en una gama de frecuencias que comience en los 20Hz. Yo tengo el circuito para el LM12CLK, luego te lo paso. Tambien te paso un amplificador transistorizado que maneja esas frecuencias. Los transistores son los 2N3055 o bien si quieres más potencia (unos 400W) te paso una etapa con transistores MJ15003 y MJ15004 que trabajan en complemento.

El LM12CLK se alimenta con +-25V unos 5 A por canal y provee 80W. Espero te sirva
Sino, luego envio la etapa Melody de 400W.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Buenas de nuevo its me.
Aqui te traigo el esquema eléctrico de la etapa "MELODY" de 400 Watts reales.

Un dato importante...el integrado LM12CLK opera en todas las frecuencias , comienza desde los 10Hz, y lo más importante es que en esas frecuencias tiene la mejor respuesta de ganancia y la menor distorcion. además el circuito es pequeño y barato , si quieres más ruido aquí te envío la Melody...


----------



## pirelanh

Muchas gracias Dj Draco por el diagrama del amplificador , y los de mas amigos que ayudaron.


----------



## cronos

En México no se consigue el Lm12 ... o si  , y del Melody suena muy bien, lo recomiendo. 8)


----------



## Pablo16

Hola cronos.

Acá en el DF se consigue el LM12CLK en aprox. $370 por $28 del 2n3055...prefiero los transistores!

Una tienda algo surtida http://eymelectronica.com/ en el centro de la ciudad, en Puebla no se consiguen?

Saludos


----------



## pedroburges

Hola soy nuevito en ésto ,me armé con el stk 4048 y estoy mas que conforme, la fuente es de +-60 V 4 A , utilizo un parlante Ev de 15 pulgadas de 400 W, pero no me animo a probar con menos de 8 Ohm, muy buena respuesta  en graves, es una masa.


----------



## 2fast4you

Creo que usar STK para bajos es una buena opción para los principiantes, ya que es muy facil de montar y de poner en marcha, y las respuestas en frecuencias bajas es muy buena, obviamente acompañado de una buena caja acústica y un buen parlante.

Ojo con los STK porque no les gusta trabajar a 4 Ohm, siempre a 8 no mas...


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola, lindos amplificadores, no se con que preamplificador los están usando, yo también toco el bajo y de pre estoy usando el Gallien Krueger 400rb que armé con una potencia de 100 W que me regalaron
, acá dejo el enlace del post que abrí con el circuito, el pcb y fotos del pre funcionando.

Preamplificador Gallien Krueger 400RB esquema y pcb

Es una joya, saludos Ricardo.


----------



## djfarlo

2fast4you dijo:
			
		

> Creo que usar STK para bajos es una buena opción para los principiantes, ya que es muy facil de montar y de poner en marcha, y las respuestas en frecuencias bajas es muy buena, obviamente acompañado de una buena caja acústica y un buen parlante.
> 
> Ojo con los STK porque no les gusta trabajar a 4 Ohm, siempre a 8 no mas...



Buenas, yo también estoy metido en un montaje de un amplificador para la guitarra con unos LM12CLK. Pero, por curiosidad, que significa eso que dices de que 'no les gusta trabajar', es que yo tengo varios STK's y uno lo estoy haciendo trabajar ya hace tiempo a 6 Ohm y no pasa nada. Solo que eso que has escrito me ha puesto en alerta, ya dirás porqué lo dices o a que te refieres exactamente, al menos el fabricante lo permite en los datasheets, no?

Saludos !


----------



## STBM

Hola, yo tengo un amplificador que trabaja con transistores de potencia el cual es ideal para el bajo, éste es de 60W RMS pero si no te interesa puedo escanear uno de 120W rms, pero éste a parte de los transistores de potencia tiene dos integrados TDA , solo tengo que escanearlos porque solo lo tengo en papel, lo saqué de un libro, si les sirve me responden, chau.


----------



## oswaldosolano

Alguien que tenga uno de fábrica que lo clone y que luego nos pase el dato , así no se anda titubeando y se va a lo seguro.
Saludos.


----------



## djfarlo

Por fin acabé de armar el amplificador de 100w rms con un *LM12* (o LM12CLK) y la verdad, es una barbaridad, suena perfecto, sin ruidos ni nada. El único inconveniente, que se calienta demasiado a plena potencia, se soluciona con buenos radiadores.

Aquí tengo algunas fotos, esquemas y detalles del montaje para quien quiera verlos: http://pitercios.blogspot.com/, por cierto, los radiadores que usé no son los adecuados... pero bueno al menos sé que el aparatito funciona, y ya stoy satisfecho ... ahora solo toca apañar como sea la refrigeración.

Saludos desde España, y que no muera la electrónica!


----------



## DJ DRACO

Aquí les dejo unos esquemas de amplificador de gran potencia, muy faciles de armar y que con 2 circuitos pueden armar 8.
Uno sirve para 30 - 50 - 70 - 80 Watts , y el otro para 100 - 120 - 150 - 200 Watts.

Espero les sirva y se copen armandolos.

Eso si, me equivoqué en la parte de filtros de frecuencia, y cuando uno de los 4 potes está a masa, la señal se me va toda a masa, si pueden arreglen eso, los diseños estan hechos en paint.


----------



## PATEDEFUA

DJ DRACO, te consulto sobre los diseños para STK que pasate, podrias decirme si sirve para el STK086G ?

Gracias totales


----------



## DJ DRACO

Bueno Pate, no he podido encontrar el datasheet del STK086G, pero si lo tienes, solo debes fijarte que los componenetes se encuentren en las mismas posiciones, luego, si cambia algún valor respecto de los otros STK solo cambieas el valor , yo te aseguro que si sirve para:

stk 4044
4046
4048
y 4050 , en todas sus variantes de distorsión etc, sean XI, II o V.
Lo de la impedancia es bastante estricto para integrados, no asi para transistores, el tema de la impedancia es como se traducirá el sonido al parlante: cuanto mas alejadas sean las impedancias del parlante y del equipo mayor distorsión habrá en el sonido, ademas de eso, una impedancia demasiado baja seguro quemara el integrado de potencia.

PREGUNTITA APARTE: aquí en Santa Fe , Argentina, solo consigo los stk4048, el resto no se dónde comprarlos, si alguien sabe agradezco el dato, sino hablaré con un importador o proveedor.


----------



## Vlad

Amplificador Bass Marshall 600W

El unico problema es que algunos componentes no son faciles de encontrar o ya no se fabrican, ademas de que no tengo la pcb.


----------



## santiago

Para un bajo stk4048 con la alimentación máxima que dice el datasheet y un parlante de 4 Ohms una joyita para los graves, habría que ver que pre usar.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola revisando mis carpetas de electronica encontre el circuito con la PCB original del modulo de potencia del amplificador gallien krueger 400RB que habia archivado para hacerlo mas adelante,
tengo el circuito, la serigrafia y la pcb lista para imprimir, la potencia es de 200 W en 4 ohm.
si les interesa avisenme que subo todo.

saludos . ricardo


----------



## gaston sj

hola..
ricardo sube el digrama y los archivos que tengas.. te lo agradeceria un saludo


----------



## ricardodeni

bueno aca subo el amplificador , hay dos circuitos pero el pcb es el mismo, el pcb de las pistas esta para hacer con el metodo de la plancha ya que lo edite desde la serigrafia, cualquier duda avisen.

saludos. ricardo.


----------



## sickdark

hola, andaba viendo sus proyectos, y pues me interesan quiero empezar uno pero, para el pre amp estoy haciendo el gallien krueger 400RB y el amp igual gallien krueger 400RB lo q no se es como alimento el pre amp  y q trasnformador lleva el amp y en el caso de U2 nadamas es un puente de diodos rectificador? Gracias por responder


----------



## sickdark

Lo siento por milestar pero tampoco encuentro el HDR .156 x 4 ni el Faston M, Pc , 250'' podrian reolverme mis dudas? esque eso viene en la lista de ocmponentes Gracias habra otra forma de conseguirlos? bueno gracias


----------



## Cacho

sickdark dijo:
			
		

> lo q no se es como alimento el pre amp  y q trasnformador lleva el amp y en el caso de U2 nadamas es un puente de diodos rectificador? Gracias por responder.
> 
> ...tampoco encuentro el HDR .156 x 4 ni el Faston M, Pc , 250...



Fijate en el esquema, a la salida del transformador (después del filtro y los transistores) tenés 4 letras: A, B, C y D (estoy viendo "circuito 2.pdf").
A y D son +60 y -60 volts. Con eso alimentás el amplificador (a la derecha arriba y abajo del esquema, donde dice A y D). B y C son +15 y -15 V. Con esas dos alimentás el pre (a la izquierda de U1, donde dice B y C). Yo pondría U1 en un zócalo y probaría varios operacionales. Eso te va a hacer variar un poco la respuesta del amplificador (en lo que se refiere al tono). Probá ese, y cualquier otro operacional que tengas a mano. Quedate con el que más te guste.
Tenés razón con U2: es un puente rectificador, nada más. Ahí tenés el modelo, pero cualquiera de 100V y 5A (mínimo) te va a servir para la versión mono y en estéreo, 10 A (mín).
El transformador tiene que ser de 45+45 Vca (te da +-63Vcc en vacío. Para +-60, son 42,5Vca) y unos 300VA para que ande a los 200W que marca el esquema como salida. Si son dos canales, serán 45+45 y 600VA. Si el transformador tiene más potencia, no hay drama. Si tiene menos, lo más probable es que suene un poco más despacio y nada más. Además yo le pondría unos condensadores más grandes en el filtro (C12 a C19, en vez de 470, unos 1000 a 2200 micros) y que soportaran un poco más de voltaje, para no estar tan cerca del límite. 
Lo del HDR y Faston... Son conectores (de pines y tipo pala). Se consiguen, pero podés usar cualquier reemplazo. 
Creo que no me equivoqué en nada de lo que te dije más arriba. Si es así, alguien que me corrija por favor.
Un saludo.


----------



## Machimbre

Estaba viendo los capacitores de 470uF en paralelo y me llama la atención porqué no colocar uno de 2200uF... ¿puede ser porque la tensión de los capacitores en paralelo se suma? Porque como dice San Cacho 63V esta cerca del límite ¿por eso la razon de colocarlos en paralelo?

PD: estos meses estuve ahorrando para comprar los componentes así que siganme que no los voy a defraudar


----------



## ricardodeni

hola machimbre, los capacitores en paralelo suman capacidad y no tension, la tension que le cae a cada capacitor estando en paralelo es siempre la misma, el tema de poner varios capacitores mas chicos en paralelo en lugar de uno grande es por que poniendo varios mas chicos se logra un filtrado mucho mejor y por consecuencia menor ruido , esta es una muy buena manera de hacer una fuente, no va a meter ningun ruido que haya en la linea de 220V ademas de ser mas estable.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

El tema de la capacitancia en paralelo tambien tiene otros fenomenos.

en un ejemplo simple, si a una fuente se la filtra con 3 capacitores de la siguiente manera:


1ero - 4700uF
2do - 10uF
3ero - 100nF

el primero filtrara todas las frecuencias muy bajas. el segundo las medias, y el tercero las frecuencias altas harmonicas q vengan en la tensión electrica. despues de los capacitores la tension estara completamente libre de ruidos y harmonicos.

pero yo siempre prefiero esta configuración, no mas de 3 capacitores por rama. teniendo en cuenta un dato importante, hoy dia hay capacitores de hasta 15000uF y mas.


----------



## Machimbre

Mirá vos! Ahora lo que sale ese capacitor de 15000uF... unas tres cifras jeje.

Gracias por sus respuestas

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj

ayer compre 2 capacitores para una etapa de unos 800w ... de 40.000uf x 50v mallory (la marca) en ar$65 cada uno.... pero me dieron los dos por 100 jaja    no tengo pilas en la camara...sino se les pasaria una foto .. son bestiales.. jaja


----------



## ricardodeni

como logras tener en una sola etapa de potencia 800W con una tension menor a 50 V?


----------



## DJ DRACO

con menos de 50 volts se puede obtener linda potencia, hay q saber q corriente. jejeje

ademas pueden ser 800 watts pmpo o picos rms, no reales.

igual t digo la unica etapa mas potente q conozco q anda y todo son las tipo melody o similares y ninguna trabaja con menos de 70+70volts.

saludos amigos.


----------



## gaston sj

se cagaran de risa     pero funciona con +- 35vcc ... si jajaj.. eso 35vcc.. ni yo me la creo pero es la realidad y lo mas raro es que supone llegar a entregar 600w RMS a 4 ohm por canal (total 1200w) ...yo calculo que deven ser de 30A cada transformador     aca les dejo unas fotitos (aclaro que este diseño pertenece a  el dueño de una pequeña fabrica de productos de este rubro que quebro en los 90s) por cierto este modelo fue el ultimo que fabricaron-- apenas en serie---les dejo un post donde postie las fotos.. por que ahora no las puedo subir por que son muy grandes. las fotos comienzan en el tercer post el numero 73 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/ bueno ...recibo opiniones. de todo tipo ,lo mas importante ... es posible que el amplificador ese sea de tal potencia(600w por canal)?     lo unico que si se es que consume mucho..por que cada un tiempo me funde los enchufes eso que le puse los de 3 patitas de buena calidad... los calienta hasta que al fin empiezan a hacer falso contacto y se derrite la pata de la fase. jajaj ops:


----------



## DJ DRACO

yo creo q por el grosor de los cables no debe llegar a 30 A.

igualmente al alimentarse con 35+35 son 70volts, con 30A eso daria unos 2100watts, y solo entregaria 600.

a lo mejor solo se alimenta con unos 15A.

no se, saludos.


----------



## Cacho

GastónSJ, para lograr 600W RMS en 4r, tenés que tener uina tensión de contínua de +-70V.
Por las fotos de las placas, tenés dos amplificadores en cada una (4 en total) y cada par funcionando en puente. En definitiva, los 35 de la fuente se transformadorrman en 70 a los ojos del parlante. No llega a 600 RMS, ese número es el máximo teórico. Más sensato sería estimar la potencia (siendo generoso) en unos 400 a 450W RMS en 4r. El consumo en continua (de cada uno) debe ser de unos 10A, y en el enchufe tené salgo así como 3.5A de corriente. Ojo, eso lo estoy estimando.
Eso es mucha potencia, digan lo que digan, y si tenés los materiales para hacerlo dale para adelante. Más si ya lo escuchaste funcionando y anda bien.
Un saludo


----------



## gaston sj

si,ya lo tengo y funciona espectacular. le pongo dos DAS 15g de unos supuestos 700w en paralelo a cada canal y los mueve re zarpado.. jaja.. 
saludos


----------



## whattsdrumer

Hola, como les va, soy total mente nuevo en esto, me registre hoy  tengo 16 años y quiero hacerme un amplificador de bajo. Estube mirando y esta muy interesante, solo una pregunta, en el primer circuito que se muestra, la *"L"* es una bobina, verdad?? puedo fabricarla yo mismo o tengo que comprarla??? 
*Gracias*



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor evitá usar abreviaturas tipo chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## chacarock

whattsdrumer. saguramente ppuede fabricarse, fijate si no salen las espesificaciones, sino, en el foro hay información sobre estas bobinitas, son muy comunes, son fasiles de fabricar, saludos


----------



## whattsdrumer

muchas gracias por el dato, voy a intentar hacerlo entonces, un abrazo, que anden bien...


----------



## jainfante88

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Buenas de nuevo is me.
> Aqui t traigo el esquema electrico de la etapa "MELODY" de 400 Watts reales.
> 
> Un dato importante...el integrado LM12CLK opera en todas las frecuencias comienza desde los 10Hz, y lo más importante es que en esas frecuencias tiene la mejor respuesta de ganancia y la menor distorcion. además el circuito es pequeñoy  barato. si quieres más ruido! aqui t envio la melody...



hola que tal dj Draco estaba pasando el diagrama del circuito a transistores y me encontre que hay unos puntos que dicen P01 P02 asi sucesivamente hasta el P06....disculpa mi ignorancia pero esos que son? y con que corriente y voltaje se alimenta ese circuito?


----------



## esausamuel

interesante proyecto de este amplificador de bajo.  voy a bajar la información y hacerlo. me interesa muchisimo. tengo uno de la serie backline 112  de 100 watts.  suena excelente, pero me he dado cuenta que calienta el disipador  fuertemente. ¿es normal este calentamiento? saludos.


----------



## ChEbA777

hola! soy nuevo en el foro y tmabien en el mundo de la electronica.

queria realizar un amplificador para bajo electrico pero de 10w o de 15w,algo pequeño para casa puesto que quiero aprender a tocar este instrumento.


saludos a todos!





Sebastiàn


----------



## sebadt79

Hola, Buenas para todos.. Soy Sebastian.
Tengo

Bueno.. empezamos nuevamente... si querer aprete el enter y mande solo el saludo...

Antes que nada quiero aclararles que soy un aficionado a la electronica y hay muchas cosas que no las manejo como ustedes.

Tengo muchas ganas de hacerme un amplificador para el bajo y estaba viendo el LM12CLK que colgo DJ DRACO. y me preguntaba si estaria bien ponerle de preamplificador el Gallien krueger 400RB que colgo ricardodeni. 
Si asi lo fuera voy a comprar las cosas que necesito para empezar a hacerlo cuanto antes. 
Desde ya muchas gracias. Esta muy bueno el foro.
Sebastian.


----------



## Deme

Hola a todos! Quisiera armar algun ampli de bajo de buena potencia, he estado viendo este tema y me interezo el Gallien krueger con su respectivo preamplificador. Ademas quisiera saber si el woofer pioneer TS-W306C que tengo en casa me serviria para este amplificador, les agradeceria si me ayudaran a elegir.


----------



## luzalcuadrado

Hola, saludos estoy tomando unas clases de bajo y para practicar igual que muchos necesitamos algo que no haga tanto ruido, y googleando encontre esa pagina, y me quede realmente impreisonado con la cantidad de información acerca de la cosntrucción de amplificadores, encontre http://www.electronica2000.com/tabletas/tabamplif/tabamp50w1.htm me prodiran decir si seviria para tocar el bajo para practicar, si sirve entonces para empezar a investigar sobre sus componentes, de antemano gracias


----------



## chiisai

hola saludos! soy nuevo en esto.
me interesa armar un ampli para bajo ele*C*trico, no necesito uno de 400 w*A*tts solo uno para enseñarme a tocar el bass segun en las tiendas hay combos chicos de 15 hasta 30 w y *QU*iero algo asi, es necesario armar el ampli*FICADOR* y el preampli*FICADOR* ? he bajado todas las paginas posibles pero me revuelvo mas y mas..
*QU*iero una ayuda, un esquema de armado del ampli*FICADOR* del preampli*FICADOR* y del fuente...
si se puede por favor, con peras y manzanas expliquenmelo por favor....
gracias.. muchas gracias

muy buenos datos eh!


----------



## chacarock

hola chissai

te la hago simple, visita, usando el buscador, ños post de (tda 1562Q) y el del preamplificador Galien Krueger ahi tenes toda la informacion para armar tu amplificador para bajo, saludos


----------



## chiisai

gracias chacarock intentare haber q*UE* onda... 
haber q*UE* sale..


----------



## seba3055

hola muchachos del foro , veo que algunos buscan un amplificador para bajo , si a alguno le interesa tengo el circuito original de un fender brx100 . que tuve hace unos años ( y suena a 1000!!!) . no es facil de construir pero tampoco es imposible . si lo quieren haganlo saber y se los subo con mucho gusto . saludos


----------



## Cacho

Subilo Seba, no hay que pedir permiso para esas cosas 
Cualquier esquema es bien recibido en el foro (a menos que ya esté posteado )

Saludos


----------



## seba3055

listo muchachos , sera un gusto . mañana lo busco , escaneo y subo . hasta mañana

hola muchachos , aca les subo el circuito del amplificador . no pude escanearlo , pero lo fotagrafie y comprimi .  espero sea de utilidad al foro . saludos . seba

espero ahora lo haya cargado , tuvu que intentarlo 4 veces . espero les sirva . saludos seba

pido disculpas , ya que no podia cargarlo . ahora esta listo . espero sea util .


----------



## Cacho

Gracias por subirlo. 
Es interesante la simplicidad de la etapa de potencia.


Saludos


----------



## seba3055

la verdad que esta lindo , yo no lo arme , tenia la version comercial , pero con un poco de paciencia se puede realizar sin grandes problemas . ademas la calidad es muy buena . a mi me dio grandes satisfacciones . tengo que buscar , pero en algun lado tengo el circuito de un fender para guitarra valvular . cuando lo encuentre lo subo . saludos a todos


----------



## chiisai

que onda, no encontrado nada de nada que me pueda servir aun, quise hacer el preampli pero aqui en saltillo no hay transformadores de los que aqui se necesitan...
creo que ire a monterrey...


----------



## Selkir

Tengo la misma duda que Jainfante88.
Me he dado cuenta que hay unos puntos marcados como P01, P02, P03, P04 y P05. Veo que estos puntos están repetidos, por lo que me da a entender de que van unidos, es decir, el punto P01 con el P01, el P02 con el P02 y así sucesivamente. ¿Estoy en lo correcto o no?

Otro cuestión: la resistencia R30 está "suelta". En un extremo pone P05 pero en otro extremo no pone nada, al igual que en la linea que va a la hasta la salida que une todas las R's de los transistores de salida hay un punto suelto que no pone nada, ¿estos dos puntos se unirían?

Y otro cosilla: ¿los MJ5003 y MJ5004 por que transistores los podría sustituir?

Otro cosa que m he dado cuenta: en el esquema los transistores Tr01 y Tr02 son NPN, y los transistores Tr03 y Tr04 con PNP, pero en la tabla pone que para Tr01 y Tr02 hay que usar el 548 (supongo que será el BC548) que es NPN, pero para Tr03 y Tr04 pone el 547 (supongo que será el BC547) que también es NPN. ¿En lugar de ser el 547 no será el 558, que si que es PNP?


----------



## BIGROCKER57

Buenas... saludos a todos
Estoy en pleno armado del amp GK 400rb que posteó Ricardodeni (el pre ya lo tengo en funcionamiento) y tengo una duda con respecto al disipador que utiliza la potencia: como no consigo uno que vaya sobre la plaqueta como en la version original quisiera saber si lo puedo hacer en forma casera con una lamina de aluminio o si me conviene armar los cuatro TO-3 en un disipador "comercial" fuera de la plaqueta, no quiero correr el riesgo de freir los transistores 
agradeceria cualquier sugerencia.
saludos


----------



## Snowblind

Buenas.. Ante todo quiero aclarar que probablemente sea el mas neofito o novato, no me dedico para nada a la electronica, por suerte tengo buenos amigos en el tema. En si mi pregunta es simple y comienza con lo siguiente: 
Tengo un bajo activo ibanez, y quiero fabricarme el gk 400 AMPLIFICADOR, el cabezal, y luego ponerle las cajas.
¿necesito ademas hacer un PRE-Amplificador?


----------



## Selkir

Si, necesitas también hacer el pre-amplificador, que como su nombre indica va antes del amplificador.
Por si no lo sabes, el pre-amplificador (o previo) es la parte donde están todos los controles de volumen, tono, ganancia, etc. y sirve para elevar un poquito la señal que proviene del bajo, y el amplificador es lo que aumenta el nivel de la señal para poder excitar bien los altavoces.

Es una explicación a grandes rasgos. Espero haber aclaro un poco tu duda.


----------



## Snowblind

gracias selkir.. aunque entonces.. El pre amplificador + el amplificador = formarían un cabezal entonces? lo que yo quiero hacer es eso, un cabezal independiente de la bocina..


----------



## Selkir

Exacto. Cuando tu vas a las tiendas a por un amplificador tipo cabeza lo que tiene dentro es un previo y un amplificador.
Me imagino que con lo de fabricarte el gk 400 te referiras al Gallien & Krueger 400RB. Si buscas en el foro (que para eso está buscador) encontrarás tanto el previo como el amplificador y podrás leer los temas completos.


----------



## Snowblind

Gracias Selkir por tomarte la molestia !


----------



## Selkir

No ha sido ninguna molestia, para eso estamos aquí.


----------



## Snowblind

Bueno.. vuelvo hoy con un pequeño problema (en el armado del Gallien Krueger 400RB, amplificador + preamp).. Fui a la tienda de electrónica, y llevé la lista de componentes, hay algunos que no he conseguido y en la lista están con los siguientes nombres:
-"CAP,ELEC,RAD,227,-10%+50%,50V" (C7 REF. DESIG)
-"CAP,ELEC,AXIAL TR.106,20%,16V"      (C2,C9,C11 REF. DESIG.)
-"CAP,ELEC,AXIAL,477,-10%+50%,63V" (C12 - C19 REF. DESIG.)

-"FASTON,M,PC,.250" "
-"HDR,.156X4,VERT,MALE,LOCK,ROUND".

¿Alguien podría decirme que componentes son? Y por qué otros podría llegar a cambiarlos en el caso de que no se consigan.


----------



## chiisai

Saludos... No he fabricado nada aun ya que no entiendo algunas cosas... Me gustaria que me dijeran que amplificador esta super facil de armar y le sirva a mi bajo electrico, claro, con su respectivo preamplificador que tambien este facil armar, de preferencia entre 50 a 200 watts


----------



## Selkir

Chiisai, no se hasta donde llegarán tus conocimientos de electrónica y todo lo que entenderás, pero por simple te puedo recomendar el previo Fender Frontman 25b, y la etapa de potencia podrías ir algo integrado del tipo TDA (el TDA7294 creo que da unos 100W a 8Ω); en el foro hay una extensa lista sobre la serie TDA, así que podrías pasarte a echar un vistazo.

De todas maneras con el previo busca, porque en el foro hay posteados bastantes y tal vez te interese otro que no sea el Fender Frontman 25b.


----------



## caifanforever

Yo lo haría con varias etapas de TBJ
QUOTE=mick;45784]bueno , soy nuevo en el foro , toco bajo y bueno decidí hacer mi propio monitor pero la duda que tengo es si un amplificador , de audio de lo que normalmente se ven o los que vi en el foro pueden servir para el bajo electrico o es una amplificador especifico , sera mejor uno a transistores o uno a integrado ?[/QUOTE]

Yo lo haría con varias etapas de TBJ


----------



## hjvargas

Hola. ¿Alguien pudo armar el Gallien Krueger 400RB completo? Gracias


----------



## supermegabass

Vlad dijo:


> Ampli Bass marshall 600W
> 
> El unico Problema es que algunos componentes no son fáciles de encontrar o ya no se fabrican, ademas de que no tengo la pcb.


Hola Vlad saludos y quería saber.  ¿Si ya encontraste el pcb?  Para que lo compartieras.  me gusta todo lo que tenga que ver con Marshall.  Saludos y buen día


----------

